# Visa cancelation / exit procedure



## whatsupdubai (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi does anyone know the visa cancellation procedure when exiting the country, where do you get the forma stamped and does a company pro come with you 

If so how does the Pro go through security and whee do uou go


----------



## Desertrose70 (Mar 3, 2012)

Usually the company gives you a MOI cancellation paper together with your passport after cancellation of your visa. You show this cancellation paper at passport control when exiting the country.

Maybe your company is insisting of giving your passport and MOI cancellation paper only at the airport but I do not have experience with this procedure.


----------

